# 80s Wellcraft 248 Sportsman? good boats? any info helpfull



## myths (May 8, 2011)

came across this boat and not able to find much info on google other then listing of some fore sell and manufacter specs. anyone know anything about these in that year? any known problems or things to look out for? i see wellcraft hulls have good reviews but nothing with dates.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I think those are the step hulls great riding boats and pretty dry 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

They were a pretty decent boat back then, and I had a friend who had one with twin 135 on it. He fish the Atlantic off Long Island on most days. IU would be concerned about wood that was used in building the boat. Many of the Wellcrafts from these days have wood rot.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Good old boats but have to be very careful with wood rot in the transome/stringers and floors


----------



## myths (May 8, 2011)

is there an easy way to know if transom or floor is rotted? i looked at another wellcraft around the same year but bigger and looked like it had metal panel floors or somet kind of thin sheeting.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Look/feel for soft spots or cracks is about the only way I no besides drilling holes or cuting into it and I am not talking little spider cracks when I say cracks


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Boat surveyors use some sort of a moisture gauge to look for water intrusion. Of course surveyors are not free.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Had one for a few years and loved the boat. It had an inboard in it and hated that. It had a cabin big enough to enjoy with the family as we camped a lot on it at Ft. McKree and had room for everyone. I had a tower on mine and it held it great. It has wood transome and stringers. I got it from south florida and saw signs of termites (Fermosa) and treated for them then opened up the stringers and put in some Dr. Rott slow cure just incase. If the boat has an outboard I would go for it without signs of rot. Well riding boat and had no issues other than the motor that were not easy fixes


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

They ride good in the rough stuff. Dont pound either. They are very narrow for their size though so they pitch and roll bad. I had a 250 with twin 150 2 stroke Yamahas. Would run 52mph wot. 

The only bad is the location of the fuel vent. We fought water in the fuel every trip until one day I cut the hose and was amazed all the water coming in!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

murfpcola said:


> Boat surveyors use some sort of a moisture gauge to look for water intrusion. Of course surveyors are not free.


Good advice, it's true that they are not cheap, but it doesn't matter what the boat costs as much as how much it will cost to correct the problems that you didn't see.


----------

